# Yep.



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

A pic of a fish.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Patricio said:


> A pic of a fish.
> 
> View attachment 473966


 Looks like a tiger trout.


----------

